# Up dosing, wet pucks or just need a service



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Hey guys

So ive moved up to a machine with an e61 grouphead

Ive added a new group seal and have a nice ims shower screen and basket,

Im experiencing wet/damp pucks, they knock out but you can see water onto of the coffee when i release the pf.

Now im dosing 17g should i try upping to 18g?

Heres my second shot on a naked portafilter.

Shot tasted nice , so i guess the pucks irrelevant 😂


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Is the lever stiff?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

No,

Ive already had the cam out and re greased and cleaned it, the washer though, rather than being two washers like ive seen is one vig washer, unless its fused together.

I do need to service the upper part of the group, ive done the drain

Its making nice coffee though this is blackcat Nicaragua - Santa Luz Estate

I dosed this at 18g rather than 17 and the puck was alot better. So im wondering if i was under dosing a tad for the new ims basket


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Why did you pause about half way up, just checking the camera or something?

More headspace = more room for water. It doesn't mean you weren't dosing enough, that's determined by grind. So you weren't dosing enough by volume to get a perfectly dry puck when the pressure is vented but that doesn't alter your shot. Increasing dose by 1g and slowing the shot down a bit might have improved it but then again it might not...grinding finer at the same dose might have improved the shot....but then again it might not.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Ahhh

I was pre wetting the puck, poor mans pre infusion....

I saw it on the internet 😂


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

But....it's a full e61 so you get pre-infusion anyway. The middle position gives you line pressure if it's plumbed in. Otherwise you're relying on boiler pressure which won't be enough to give you more than a few drops.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> Ahhh
> 
> I was pre wetting the puck, poor mans pre infusion....
> 
> I saw it on the internet 😂


 Also on the internet:- http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-pre-infusion (covers pre wetting too)

Regards,

John


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow that was written by me in 2013, never gets old. There is no actual middle position, it's just the dead zone felt when the cam is in the position between the top valve opening and the vent/preinfusion valve opening.

I watched the video. It looks like the coffee is very finely ground, the puck appears to channel under pressure. I would imagine once the pressure is relieved the channels close up and a fairly soupy puck is left. A better grinder (I don't know for sure what you have) or new burrs if they're old might help. Better would be to try no "pre infusion" which isn't really a thing, a 25s shot and grind coarser..

When you remove the portafilter, let it sit for 15 seconds and some coffee just leave a wetter puck than others.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Ill knock the 'pre wet' on the head and try a stright shot, id seen a few vids and checked the group as you say, its not really a pre infusion, just a trickle😂

Grinder is a new mignon facile 50mm burr obs not a super expensive grinder.

When i say wet puck they knock out in one and hold shape just wetter than what i had with the sage, all a learning curve i suppose.

Now need a mushroom seal as the one in the refurb kit wasnt right!!

Will check what o rings i have at work.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@DavecUK

I always thought channeling would indicate squirting, but you are correct it was a tad too fine, i have loosened the grind


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> But....it's a full e61 so you get pre-infusion anyway. The middle position gives you line pressure if it's plumbed in. Otherwise you're relying on boiler pressure which won't be enough to give you more than a few drops.


 Rob, i didn't realise the e61 pre infused? And ive been reading solid for a week 😂 been through most the e61 related post on coffeetime and i have umpteen YouTube vids saved re servicing etc


----------

